# ID ventrimaculatus



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

I got a vent from someone who split his trio for me. I sent him an email to see if he could double check the info on them, but no reply yet (only been 24hrs). He said it was an UE amazonicus, but it looks nothing like UE 'Iquitos' (from my understanding most 'Amazonicus' are now considered 'Iquitos'). It does however look just like the 'Rodyll' morph.

Any ideas? I'd like to get a pair of whatever it is, and I'm pretty sure that it is UE line.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

They are probably the UE French Guiana "vents" that are sold by Josh's. From what I understand UE is no longer working with them, and never had an actual location attached to them, only a collection number. 

You should really wait and see what the seller says, as you cannot determine the provenance visually.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

epiphytes etc. said:


> and never had an actual location attached to them, only a collection number


 The 'Understory' vents actually are site-specific, and even have some history attached!

From the Josh's Frogs website:

"This line of vent was exported into the United States by Mark Pepper. He aquired them from Jarod Wolfe of Calgary, Canada, who imported them from Peter Nowak of Germany. They were collected originally from the cemetery outside the city of Cayenne, French Guyana in the 1980s."

Dendrobates ventrimaculatus 'Understory Line' - Dendrobates ventrimaculatus | Josh's Frogs


----------

